# Origins of Book Set



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 9, 2004)

This one came up in conversation, and I had:
A.   No idea, and
B.   No clue as to where to start looking to find out.

Anybody out there know the origins of Book Set? (who, approximately when, etc.), and if there is a good reference source for these obscure trivia-pursuit kenpo questions?

Thanks in advance,

Dr. Dave


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 9, 2004)

Nevermind. Just answered my own questions via the power of google.:fart:  Brain fart.


----------

